# Introducing myself and my zoo! Warning: Lots of cute pics!!!



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

I've been on the forum for a little while, but thought I should actually introduce myself. 
My name is Elizabeth, and I am a college student. I am in my third year, studying Fisheries and Wildlife Sciences, Animal Sciences, and I am minoring in Captive Wild Animal Management. Obviously, I have quite the passion for animals  

I am owned by a beautiful little kitty named Nefertiti, who came into my life this past August.
For those not familiar with her story, she was dumped on the side of the road by her former owners.
Here she is after her first bath. Babushka kitty was not happy with me:









And here she is sleeping off Christmas dinner at my Grandma's house:









I also have the privilege of catering to Her Highness, the Queen Dragon (aka Guinevere) :roll: . She is a bearded dragon, and the diva of our little family. She was a rescue also. She was surrendered to the local Herpetological Society, and I got her from them about two years ago. Most of my pictures of her are a bit old....
Sleeping on her favorite log:









Playing peek-a-boo:









The newest addition to my family is an adorable little turtle, who is also a rescue. He was brought to a Nature Center after being hit in the head with a small shovel. He has a bad eye, and is unable to fully hide himself in his shell. Since he is unable to be released back into the wild, I am caring for him. I don't seem to have any pictures of Arthur... 
(Get it? Guinevere and Arthur? :wink I thought it was cute.)

I also live part of the year with my mother, and her beautiful rescued mutt-dog Lucy. 









I volunteer with a Raptor Rehabilitation Project on campus, and I am truly passionate about the work I do there. I set up presentations with the public, and take our permanent residents (who are injured and non-releasable) to those presentations so that I can educate others about birds of prey. We currently have eight permanent residents, a Turkey Vulture named Sir P,a Great Horned Owl named Owliver, an Eastern Screech Owl named Lucifer, an American Kestrel named Hepheaestus, a Harlan's Hawk named JD, a Barred Owl named Chester, and two Red Tailed Hawks, Emma and Willie. 
Here is Miss Emma looking fierce:









Along with that, I was privileged enough to get to intern at the World Bird Sanctuary in St. Louis over the summer and work with some amazing birds, mammals, and reptiles. I cared for injured birds of prey, and was even able to release a few birds back into the wild. It is truly an amazing experience to watch the bird that you nursed back to health fly off to live his life. 
My favorite bird to work with while I was there was Chrys, a Long Crested Eagle. They are native to Africa, and he was brought into the country illegally and was confiscated. 









I also volunteer at a horse farm on my campus. At the moment there are ten mares, two stallions, and three yearlings at the farm. 
Probably one of the best horses they have, Wishful Assets, or Wish:









Phew... that's a little long!!! Sorry about that! (Once I get to talking about the things that I am passionate about, it is kinda hard to shut me up!!  )


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, Elizabeth, that was long! And worth the read! You're involved in some wonderful activities. Welcome!  

Love the Babushka kitty picture.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute and cool animals 8)


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome! More pics, please.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Elizabeth, you have some beautiful animals and I envy you taking care of those birds of prey. They are so majestic. Was Chrys able to be released back into the wild? I assume he would have to be sent back to Africa if it were possible? He is truly gorgeous. 
Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

katlover13 said:


> Elizabeth, you have some beautiful animals and I envy you taking care of those birds of prey. They are so majestic. Was Chrys able to be released back into the wild? I assume he would have to be sent back to Africa if it were possible? He is truly gorgeous.
> Welcome to the forum!!!


Chrys was actually brought into the country, where the people holding him cut off his crest to try to pass him off as a different kind of bird (though what kind I'm not sure). They had brought him here with the intent of selling him on the black market. He was around humans for an extended period of time, and was ultimately too used to human contact to be returned. 

I snapped a few quick pics of the turtle (sorry they are a bit blurry; he was a turtle on a mission and kept moving around on the table!!)









Isn't he sooo cute?!?! :luv 
His right eye is his biggest problem. It is a buggy eye, and while he can still see out of it, he doesn't have very good vision out of it. 



Heidi n Q said:


> Welcome! More pics, please.


ACK!!! You ask the addict to partake in her addiction!!! :lol: 
I love showing off my babies!









This is one of the baby Eurasian Eagle Owls that I was able to work with at World Bird Sanctuary.

This is what Eurasian Eagle Owls look like as adults. This is Xena.









This is the bird that I was able to release. He is an immature Red Tailed Hawk, who I affectionately called Uno because he only had one red tail feather at the time of release. It was amazing to watch him fly away.









This is another of the horses I've worked with, named Mynx.









Guinevere going for a walk outside last summer.









I'm not obsessed with showing off my babies. Not at all. :dis


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

bm0513 said:


> I'm not obsessed with showing off my babies. Not at all. :dis


Of course not. I thought you were slacking, that's why I asked for more photos.  :lol: 

(thanks for posting more!)


----------



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> bm0513 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not obsessed with showing off my babies. Not at all. :dis
> ...


Slacking...*sigh* its one of my biggest problems. I don't know how to help myself!!! 
I think I need a support group! *sniffle sniffle* 
:wink :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

bm0513 said:


> Heidi n Q said:
> 
> 
> > bm0513 said:
> ...


Yes, it is obvious you must. You didn't post more pics with your last post, Slacker! :mrgreen: 
If you can't find a Slacker Support Group, come join my Procrastinators Anonymous Group. Meetings are always 'tomorrow'.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

[/quote]
Yes, it is obvious you must. You didn't post more pics with your last post, Slacker! :mrgreen: 
If you can't find a Slacker Support Group, come join my Procrastinators Anonymous Group. Meetings are always 'tomorrow'.[/quote]

:lol: Now that's the support group I need!!!! I should join... eh I can do it tomorrow..... :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey, we here at Procrastinators Annonymous will always be here for you. Call us tomorrow.

*_thanks for letting me have so much fun with you_!* I love it when people jump right in!


----------



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> Hey, we here at Procrastinators Annonymous will always be here for you. Call us tomorrow.
> 
> *_thanks for letting me have so much fun with you_!* I love it when people jump right in!


Hmm, I don't have the number.... I'll find it tomorrow... :wink: 

No, thank you! After the stressful few weeks I've had, some lightheartedness has really helped me out!


And now..... Da da da dum!!! More Pictures!!!!









This is Gator (I always called her Gator-Aide.... corney, I know...)









This intimidating mug belongs to a bald eagle named Patriot. I was never able to handle her, because she was quite large and powerful (and she knew it!!! :lol: )









This handsome man is Fred, the Royal Palm Turkey. Fred was... quite fond of me...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Did Fred looooove you? 
*stands up straight* 8O *whispers out of the corner of my mouth* Patriot looks _scary_. 8O


----------



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> Did Fred looooove you?
> *stands up straight* 8O *whispers out of the corner of my mouth* Patriot looks _scary_. 8O


Fred was very much in love with me.... :roll: I had actually taught him to walk on a lead, and during his training we would walk with one of the employees that worked very well with him. It so happened that this employee was a man, and any time he tried to get close to me to take the lead from me, Fred would display and try to attack him!!  He would always display when I was around and thump his chest.

Patriot is a very scary bird!!!! This is her personality: :twisted: 
She is a very difficult bird to work with, and only very experienced employees were allowed to work with her. 









This is probably one of my favorite animals there. This is Chikara, the Trumpeter Hornbill. She is a very sweet bird, and the two of us got to be very close. She would eat from my hand (her favorite food was grapes), preen me, and she tried to feed me on more than one occasion! She is such a sweetie pie! :luv


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Chikara looks very cute! Do her talons hurt when they poke into your skin? I'm surprised there aren't any 
holes or scratches in the arm in the photo!
h


----------



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> Chikara looks very cute! Do her talons hurt when they poke into your skin? I'm surprised there aren't any
> holes or scratches in the arm in the photo!
> h


Actually, hornbill talons are quite dull. They are a bit like the talons of a pet bird, like a parrot (although a parrot is going to have a much more versatile foot). Since their feet are used for perching and nothing else, the talons don't have to be sharp.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Thank you. Now I have another similar question...ARE the leather gloves enough to prevent perforation from the larger raptor birds? Tell me what it is like to feel one of _them_ gripping your arm! 8O


----------



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> Thank you. Now I have another similar question...ARE the leather gloves enough to prevent perforation from the larger raptor birds? Tell me what it is like to feel one of _them_ gripping your arm! 8O


Not a problem! I love teaching people about the things that I am passionate about!

For the most part, the gloves are not enough to stop a bird from hurting the handler if they really wanted to. Most of the birds I deal with could very easily bear down with their talons and go through the glove (which is three layers of leather) and into my arm/hand. Fortunately for me, the birds don't bear down that hard! Even when dealing with a bird that is in the hospital and not used to human contact, its not likely that the bird will pierce the glove.
The risk of injury increases with the size and power of the bird. 

The only injuries that I've gotten through a glove have been bruises, and one small cut on a finger (which resulted in a spot on my nail that stayed there until the nail grew out...).

Obviously, this doesn't apply to the very small raptors, such as Eastern Screech Owls. We generally wear much smaller gloves for them, and I do not know for sure if they would be able to go through a glove.

This is a non-issue with vultures (though there is controversy as to whether or not vultures are truly raptors) because of the weakness of their feet. In their case, the glove is to protect from vomit, fecal matter, and their extremely sharp beaks!

It's quite the experience to have such a powerful animal resting on your arm! My first time holding a raptor was with a Great Horned Owl. It was simply amazing... there are no words to describe it. And then to stare into its eyes... 
It takes you by surprise, the first time a bird grips down on your arm tightly. It's a bit scary, but after time you don't even think about it any more. 
Holding a Bald Eagle is simply... awe inspiring. The weight is astounding!! (Males are around 7-9 pounds, with large females weighing up to 13 pounds or so.) They are so regal and majestic. 

Flying a bird is even more of a rush!! (At World Bird Sanctuary, they fly birds in their educational programs.) The birds fly from handler to handler for pieces of food. It is amazing to watch this beautiful bird fly to you, and trust you to be a good perch.

Sorry, I'm a little long winded....


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

bm0513 said:


> Sorry, I'm a little long winded....


No! Thank you! I love hearing about them!


My five bird-experiences:
When I was a small kid, like in kindergarten, a man in our cul de sac showed my Mom (and us kids in the station wagon) a snowy owl. I remember the beautiful feathers, eyes and the triangle piece of flesh missing from the man's hand!

Maybe a year or three later, on a fishing day-trip with my step dad, he and I were in the 'rubber ducky', which is what we called the yellow, inflatable water craft. Wider than a canoe, could possibly seat four adults, but it was just step-dad and I that day and two paddles in oar-locks. When we got on the river, we saw an owl hanging by a wing tangled in fishing line from overhead tree branches. He was about 10' above the surface of the river. He was also still alive as he would turn his head to watch us.
My step-dad was able to remove the oars and fix a pocket knife to the end of one paddle and use the other to maneuver the craft under the owl. We had my small quilt ready and Dad stood up and sliced through the fishing lines and the owl dropped into the nose of the rubber ducky. He spread his wings and watched us as we paddled to shore where Dad carefully put him in a canvas duffle and we took him home. 
We put him in a wire dog crate (we raised/showed AKC Collies) with a sheet over the top and called a wildlife refuge who asked us to bring him to the pound where they would pick him up for evaluation and rehabilitation. We got a letter a few months later stating his wing had been broken, they were able to set it and it healed very well and they had returned him to the same area we had found him in. I hope he was able to avoid any more hanging fishing lines.

About 17yrs ago, I had driven up to visit my fiance, who lived near the Colusa Wildlife Refuge. I looked up through my windshield and pointed out some ducks flying overhead in formation. Guess what the ducks did to my windshield? 
Yup. Direct splash-y hit of duck-poop across the windshield. I no longer point out overhead birds. Doing so apparently tempts fate too much to resist a practical joke.

About 16yrs ago I was standing in my Mother's kitchen on a windy day and saw a small hawk chasing after a pigeon. The pigeon ducked down behind the garage and then swooped over the top of the roof. The hawk followed and instead of swooping over the roof...he slammed diving-fast into the garage wall. He tried to fly away, but he was stunned and could only manage short, low flights before tumbling to the ground. My fiance (now husband) walked out after him and caught him with a light sheet thrown over him. There were loose dogs in the area and he would have been easy pickens if dogs had spotted him. We called a raptor rescue and they sent someone out to our place to pick the bird up. They only kept the bird for about 2-3 weeks and they called us when it was time to release him and they did it in our back property with me, my sister and our mother there to watch him be set free again.
What an emotional experience!

About 14yrs ago I was driving a rural road when buzzards/vultures (don't know the difference) lifted off an animal carcass next to the road and one of these massive birds flew right over the road in the same direction I was traveling. I had to hit the brakes hard to keep from hitting him and I STILL think his wing tips brushed the top of my car!


----------



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry I haven't replied in a while, its been a heck of a week for me! Hardly enough time to breathe...

I lol'd at the duck story!! 

I just wanted to say thank you for helping the owl and hawk. So many people don't care anymore, its nice to meet people who do!! 
Coincidentally, the Red Tailed Hawk I was able to release had run into a building like your hawk did! It's an extremely common problem. One of the owls I work with at the raptor project at my school ran into a barb-wire fence and tore up one wing badly. Most of the problems we see are collisions (usually with cars, but collisions with other man-made objects is a close second).

The birds you saw around the carcass were vultures. Did they have black heads, or red heads? Smaller birds with black heads would have been Black Vultures. Larger birds with red heads would have been Turkey Vultures.
Buzzard is actually a term used in the Old World. What they would term a "buzzard" is what we would call a "hawk". 
For example, this is an Augur Buzzard (named Keeoo, she is a very sweet bird), which is one of the most common birds seen in Africa:








These birds are in the genus buteo, just like our Red Tailed Hawks.

*_Edited to resize image_


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Thank you, I didn't know the difference between buzzards and vultures. Now, I do. I cannot rememer what color their heads/necks were. I just remember they were HUGE! We have quite a few circling around here in the South, scoping out roadkill deer.


----------

